# Camp NaNoWriMo July 2015



## cupiscent (Jun 3, 2015)

Anyone else gearing up for Camp NaNo in July?

I am cupiscent over there as well (I lack imagination in usernames) and I'm going to be aiming for a final revision of my novel _The Notorious Sorcerer's Penultimate Work_. Still trying to figure out how I'm going to track that in "word count", but I'd like to get the whole thing done (though I may start before the end of June if I get all my structural tweaking sorted out).

If anyone would like to share a cabin, we can arrange a private cabin, or just chat about your plans and projects here.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm Brianallen1315. Working in finishing my third novel The Fallen (working title) this work is completely pantsed and I plan on keeping it that way. After which I'm going to backfill some world building. I'd like to be in a cabin as well.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 4, 2015)

I am Thinker102 in NaNoWriMo land.  

The July camp is slated for 'Empire: Estate,' third in a series of four or five or six novella length works of around 30,000 - 40,000 words.  I naively thought I could finish the rough draft for 'Empire: Capital' during the April NaNoWriMo...and instead finished that just a few days ago  (almost double the allotted time, though I did have major plot holes and other concerns).  

For those who know of him, 'Empire: Estate' is my work where 'Jobe' appears.  (Been revamping 'Justice' for the 'Trials of Jobe' anthology...again.)


----------



## Tom (Jun 4, 2015)

I'm M Schiller over there. (I'm not very creative with usernames either.)

I will be using Camp NaNo as the final shove to get me to finish my first novel, _Southerner_ (working title). Which I have been working on since junior high. It's high time this thing was finished. 

If I finish Southerner during Camp, I'll probably move on to Frostbite, which was my project for April's camp, and finish that up as well. There's nothing like trying to meet a wordcount goal every day to get you motivated!


----------



## Chessie (Jun 4, 2015)

I wonder if we're going to have another Mythic Scribes cabin? Caged Maiden or Blue Lotus usually come on here to announce it. But either way, I'm Yogi Chess over there. I am also one that's not very creative with nicknames.  Not sure what project I will do yet. I have an entire month to plot so I may return to my novel. The only problem is that we're having family come up from out of state the first two weeks of July...so that could be a potential setback.


----------



## cupiscent (Jun 6, 2015)

I find Camp so helpful for the flexibility of setting goal and project, so hopefully everyone can work around their other July requirements.

And I didn't want to tread on anyone's toes - I was just signing up for Camp and wondered if there'd be an MS presence this time. If anyone else - especially someone who's done it before! - wants to set up cabins or whatever, I am extremely happy to pass that baton. Especially this weekend, when it's convention weekend here and I'm super distracted.


----------



## Noma Galway (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm "I Am The Titanic" over there, and I'm actually not working on a fantasy novel (*gasp*). I've been working on a completely different project lately, and I'm hoping to get a first draft done during Camp.


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 6, 2015)

I'm Mythopoet over there as well. I'm actually setting myself a goal of 4 short stories, one per week or so, about 10,000 words each. If there's a Scribes Cabin I'll totally jump in. 

Also, cupiscent, I LOVE your title. It is so intriguing. I want to read it already.


----------



## cupiscent (Jun 10, 2015)

Thanks, Mythopoet! That's actually fantastic to hear at the moment, because as always, I'm second-guessing my title as I get closer to querying time. So hearing that it's intrigued you is a confirmation that it should stay.

I have created a cabin and tried to invite everyone who's noted a username above - but it couldn't find some of you, or you hadn't created a project yet. If you haven't received an invite, please confirm your username and/or create a project (I'm pretty sure you can change just about everything later if need be) and let me know. Also, other interested parties still welcome!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 10, 2015)

We will be doing the nano cabin.  This thread preceded our announcement so I don't think we need to open an "official" thread this time around unless you guys want to.  If you need an invitation to the nano cabin or the nano facebook group, please send me a PM.  In real life, I just got my Real Estate license and am in the process of buying a house and going through a baptism by fire as I learn the ropes really quickly (since I'm my own agent on this transaction).  A PM is just easier for me to see than these threads.  

The cabin assignments won't take place for a while, but the Facebook page is always active.  Just let me know if you need an invite to either.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 10, 2015)

@ Cupiscent I did open a cabin, cabin assignments are in 10 days.  I'm not sure Blue Lotus will be joining us this round, but we tend to play games, have competitions, and garner prizes if the interest is high.  If there isn't enough interest, we probably need to get all of us in one cabin (November is usually the time when we have two or three different cabins by genre and location).  Last camp we unfortunately had 13 people, so we couldn't all fit in one cabin.

Everyone who wants to join camp nano, you need to make a work.  Create a work under "MY Works" and if you don't have any clue what you intend to write, just plug in a random title like "Rewrite 2015" or something and just create it.  You can edit it later.  If you don't have a work for this camp, you won't be able to be invited into a cabin.  Also, if you have a pending cabin invite, you can't get a second.  Cabins don't have mod power except for invitations, so we can certainly have two cabins and maybe separate them by genre here.  Usually we do a sort of head count in the official thread, asking folks what they're writing.  If you guys want to let everyone know what you're writing, maybe we can set up the cabins as rewrites and new work?  Or Fantasy and some crossbreed?  Or we can just condense into one cabin if we get less than 13 people.  I plan to rewrite a traditional fantasy work.

Writing officially begins on July first but typically we chat on the facebook page before, to get prepped, so if anyone needs that info, PM me your facebook name.  I think we have to be friends for me to invite you to the facebook page called Mythic Nanoers.


----------



## cupiscent (Jun 10, 2015)

Caged Maiden, that all sounds far more organised and useful for participants, so I'll ditch my cabin and invites and you can invite folk to the cabin. (Mythopoet, you'll apparently need to leave the cabin; I can't close it otherwise.)

Just a note: I don't Facebook, so it sounds like I'd be missing out on half the fun? Which is ok - I actually have another writing group putting together a cabin, so I might go with them this time.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 10, 2015)

The facebook page isn't necessary, but it helps us include folks around the world who want to keep in touch but not participate in nano.  We made it last November because there were no cabins and the scribes wanted to keep in touch and motivate each other.


----------



## Ruby (Jun 12, 2015)

I'm already in a cabin and we're busy using the message board and reading each other's excerpts. You don't have to wait until July. We have a few spaces if anyone wants to DM me for an invitation but you have to promise to be active on the message board. I'll join you on Facebook anyway. I didn't realise there was going to be a Mythic Scribes cabin.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 12, 2015)

thinker X and Tom you two need to create works.  I think I got everyone else.  

Scribes, it's that time of year again.  We're all on vacation, our kids are home from school, and writing is competing with all the fun outdoor hobbies we've been waiting to get back to.  Come join us for virtual camping.  It's the best of both worlds--as much writing as you can stomach, but no bugs or outhouses.

The nice thing about camps is that you can set your own word count goals.  No need to do the 50k marathon of November!


----------



## Tom (Jun 12, 2015)

Will do right away! See ya at camp, guys.


----------



## Garren Jacobsen (Jun 12, 2015)

Caged Maiden said:


> thinker X and Tom you two need to create works.  I think I got everyone else.
> 
> Scribes, it's that time of year again.  We're all on vacation, our kids are home from school, and writing is competing with all the fun outdoor hobbies we've been waiting to get back to.  Come join us for virtual camping.  It's the best of both worlds--as much writing as you can stomach, but no bugs or outhouses.
> 
> The nice thing about camps is that you can set your own word count goals.  No need to do the 50k marathon of November!



Wait, there are things to do that aren't inside? That's crazy! You're all a bunch of HEATHENS! HEATHENS I SAY! (jk).


----------



## Fluffypoodel (Jun 12, 2015)

Hey! If its not too late I would like to join. My name is Fluffypoodel at camp. Good luck to everybody!


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 12, 2015)

got ya fluffypoodel


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 12, 2015)

I shall try to squeeze in a work in the next day or two.

Real life unexpectedly became very busy.  Depending on how things go, it might go back to normal come July, or I could have far more time on my hands than I want.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 13, 2015)

Novel (actually Novella) created:  'Empire: Estate'

Hmmm...I'm also slated to be Flogged at about the same time I expect to complete the short story / novelette I have been working on.  Perhaps I can take advantage of that window...if events in the real world don't overwhelm me.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2015)

okay folks the invites have been sent.  Please accept them if you get a moment.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2015)

When you log in, isn't a little box supposed to pop up that says "so-and-so invited you to join cabin"? I didn't get anything.


----------



## Chessie (Jun 13, 2015)

Idk what to write. I'm having issues even writing anything to begin with. I better pick something soon though.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2015)

I resent an invite.  Not sure what happened there, Tom, I might have missed re-inviting you since you created a work, thinking I'd already gotten you on the list.  Got you back on the list.


----------



## Tom (Jun 13, 2015)

Yay, I'm in! April's was fun, so I'm looking forward to this.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 13, 2015)

glad to have you back!

And everyone else, because most of you have done this with us before.  As the date approaches, we'll come up with some fun stuff to do.  I'll see whether Blue Lotus is joining us again and hopefully we'll have another exciting cabin.


----------



## Aspasia (Jun 14, 2015)

I'M IN! I have a bunch of unfinished stories that need to get done somehow. Most of them are <5k so really, no excuse. I'm silicon on NaNo.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 14, 2015)

Aspasia, you have to have created a work so I can invite you.


----------



## Aspasia (Jun 14, 2015)

Created! Same as last time so I assumed it would still be there.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 14, 2015)

alrighty, got you!


----------



## nlough (Jun 19, 2015)

I posted on the facebook page as well but if there's still room I would like to join as well. My name over in NaNo land is nlough and best of luck to everyone this month.


----------



## nlough (Jun 20, 2015)

I appreciated the invite, but I have turned it down on the count I am already in a cabin and have already started talking with my cabin mates.


----------



## Caged Maiden (Jun 20, 2015)

alrighty.  10 char.


----------



## Noma Galway (Jun 21, 2015)

I'm in the cabin  I'm getting pumped up to write this work. I've been planning it for several months but I needed the push of a real deadline.


----------



## TheCatholicCrow (Jun 25, 2015)

Wow - July really snuck up on me. Guess I should decide what to work on. Do you guys have room for one more?


----------



## Mythopoet (Jun 25, 2015)

I've joined another cabin that is very active, so I'm going to pass on the Scribes cabin this time. But I'll probably check in here from time to time. Good luck everyone!


----------



## Smith (Jun 29, 2015)

Decided yesterday I was gonna do this. Don't know which project. But I'm gonna do it.


----------



## Aspasia (Jun 30, 2015)

Just realized this starts TOMORROW (*panics*) and I'm PST so good luck to everyone who starts before me! Write write write!


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 30, 2015)

At this point...

...I have real world job concerns taking front and center at the moment.  Won't take all my time, but does take priority.  Should be largely settled in a week or ten days.

...I also have that dratted novelette to finish.  Don't dare abandon it, got enough abandoned works already.  I'm hoping to work on that 'after hours' with the job thing.  Bright spot is I can still count this towards my overall word count - and I've done something similar the last two Nano's...

Which means I will be ten days to two weeks behind in starting 'Empire: Estate, which means I will still be plugging away on that piece come late August.  

Speedy I am not.


----------



## Ireth (Jul 3, 2015)

So I decided to join up with a short story idea spawned by one of my roleplaying plots. Got my cabin and such set out at very last minute on the first. XD It's going really well so far -- day three and I already have over 1800 words down. I just need to iron out the kinks in my plot.


----------



## BWFoster78 (Aug 25, 2015)

So I'm confused by all this. No idea what a cabin is or what site you're talking about. I thought November was the novel writing month?

Anyway, I'm thinking of participating in November this year. Plan to complete an outline of _Gryphon _in October and shooting for 120,000 words for the month or finishing the rough draft, whichever comes first.  

When it gets closer, can someone fill me in on the cabin and the site and what the deal is?

Thanks.

Brian


----------



## Ireth (Aug 25, 2015)

BWFoster, Camp NaNoWriMo is a bit like "real" NaNoWriMo, only it's in April or July, and you get to set your own word count goal (minimum 10K). The site offers you a "cabin" where you can hook up with your friends and give each other encouragement and stuff as you write. It also tracks your progress as you update your wordcount every so often, and shows a graph of word count over time. If you meet or exceed your wordcount by the end of the month, you have the chance to validate your achieved wordcount against your goal, and you receive a set of banners and stuff to use in website signatures, etc.


----------

